# Nawtsee Fighter



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hobbycraft's 1/48 Bf-109D in early Luftwaffe markings:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/bf109d-hc.html

I needed a quick and easy build to shake out the modeling muscles. Of course, everything went wrong, including spilling Tenax all over the flaps.

It's been a while, but as you can see, 109s are sort of an interest of mine:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/models_me109.html


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Nice John!! Hows about an fw-190?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice work John!! Have you done the A-model 109W yet?
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Schön! SEHR schön, Johan!!! I'll freely admit to a lifelong affection for the ME-109 in all of its variations! Ein meisterhafter Job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

" Ach du leiber!! Ve lost der var!! AKAIN!!!"

Chris.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great builds! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Auroranut said:


> Very nice work John!! Have you done the A-model 109W yet?
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Chris.


Not yet, but I have the Classic airframes kit.

There are only about 35 109s still on my to-be-built shelf.


----------

